# Snails, clown loaches and hairgrass?



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi, i got alittle tired of removing snails with my hands
i just want to ask will clown loaches do okay with a whole carpet of hairgrass?
there are pieces of driftwood where they can rest on, but not much open space for them to hang out, unless grass is ok

Also. will the loaches get down to the snails that are deeper in the grass?

thanks!


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I recently got clown loaches for my snail infestation as well. I have noticed that they will basicly stick their snout into the gravel to get at anything they can find so I believe they will be able to get at any snails that are hiding in the grass. I don't really have any hiding places either except for a piece of driftwood and they seem to like hiding under the sponge filter more. 

I had three of them but lost 2 almost right away. I noticed yesterday that the remaining one has taken to one of my CAE and likes to cuddle up next to him. Looks really funny. I think I need to replace those 2 that I lost. :razz:


----------



## Andrew-amano-wannabe (Jun 29, 2005)

I have 5 clowns in my 240 litre tank and have no snails at all, my other tank has snails and has no brown algage problem, i personallyhave no problemwith them, if u value ur carpet i wudnt buy them, tho they are brilant friendly happy fish, sounds weird but they are like discuss they always watch you instead of the other way around. My 5 clowns even manage to polish off a group of apple snails! so if u have clowns people and u want to give them a pressie, then give them an apple snail they go mad for them. o clowns like to burrow, so up to u, have u ever seen a clown loach in an amano tank tho?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

kimbm04r said:


> I had three of them but lost 2 almost right away. I noticed yesterday that the remaining one has taken to one of my CAE and likes to cuddle up next to him. Looks really funny. I think I need to replace those 2 that I lost. :razz:


I don't think the CAE is going to "cuddle" with him for any longer, sooner or later he's going to aquire a taste for mucus and he'll begin "eating off your fish". Get rid of that parasite!


----------

